# Current Hyatt Main Street Station prices



## ondeadlin (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm currently at Hyatt Main Street Station in Breck.  They are offering "2012 Developer Closeouts - 50 percent off" with the following prices:

Gold studio, Week 47, Nov. 26 - Dec. 3, 640 points, $8,100
Platinum studio, Week 2, Jan 14-21, 680 points, $8,925
Platinum studio, Week 3, Jan 21-28, 680 points, $9,250
Platinum studio, Week 4, Jan 28-Feb. 4, 680 points, $11,000
Diamond studio, Week 11, March 17-24, 750 points, $11,750

Dues for all studios are $530 annually.

Gold 2BR, Week 49, Dec. 10-17, 1880 points, $16,350
Platinum 2BR, Week 1, Jan. 7-14, 2000 points, $26,950
Platinum 2BR, Week 2, Jan. 14-21, 2000 points, $22,100
Platinum 2BR, Week 3, Jan. 21-28, 2000 points, $26,350
Diamond 2BR, Week 12, March 24-31, 2200 points, $28,350
Diamond 2BR, Week 13, March 31-7, 2200 points,$21,350

Dues for all 2BRs are $927

Gold 3BR, Week 48, Dec. 3-10, 2520 points, $23,375
Gold 3BR, Week 49, Dec. 10-17, 2520 points, $26,450
Diamond 3BR, Week 7, Feb. 18025, 2950 points,$42,500

Dues for all 3BRs are $1,323

The week 48 3BR might be the best bang-for-the buck points-wise IMO, but even at these prices I'd never buy developer.


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Mar 4, 2012)

If fees for a Gold 3 bedroom is $23375, $46750 total, I would divide that by 1000 to get what I would even consider paying for it!

TS


----------



## yumdrey (Mar 4, 2012)

Thanks for great info!
Diamond 2BR is really tempting...
But it's still more than double of current resale market.


----------



## ondeadlin (Mar 4, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> Thanks for great info!
> Diamond 2BR is really tempting...
> But it's still more than double of current resale market.



You're welcome!  I have to say, I find the prices somewhat tempting as well.  Somewhat.  But ultimately, yes, it comes back to those resale prices ...


----------



## MaryH (Mar 9, 2012)

ondeadlin said:


> You're welcome!  I have to say, I find the prices somewhat tempting as well.  Somewhat.  But ultimately, yes, it comes back to those resale prices ...




So how much less are retail prices for Gold to Diamond weeks?

Added Dahh..  half of those prices.  Damn if one can find a Diamond week for 11K...


----------

